
PHP in 2018 - afshinmeh
https://talks.php.net/etsy18#/
======
metaloha
Glad to see PHP moving more fully towards static typing :)

Also the monotonic clock - I wrote an extension back in 2014 for this
([https://github.com/metaloha/phpTimer](https://github.com/metaloha/phpTimer)).

